# Angeln mit Freundin:)



## chrise23 (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
  Ich hab da mal so eine Frage
  Meine Freundin würde gerne mit mir Angeln gehen. Das Problem ist das ich im Verein bin und sie nicht. Kann ich sie die Rute auswerfen lassen oder mal einen Drill erlauben? Ist das erlaubt oder verboten? Nicht das ein Kontrolleur kommt und von Ihr einen Angelschein verlangt 
  Gruß
  Christof


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

In welchem Bundesland sitzt Du? #h


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

Also in NRW, und ich denke in den anderen Bundesländern auch, darf sie Dir helfen, aber nicht die Rute auswerfen oder halten. Dafür braucht sie einen Fischereischein. Versuchs mal an einem Forellenteich. Da braucht sie zwar auch einen Angelschein, aber an vielen Teichen wird, leider, nicht kontrolliert. Klar, das würde einige Kunden vertreiben.


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

@Ulli3D

Er sprach aber von Angeln in seinem Verein.


----------



## chrise23 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

Hi!
   Ich wohne in Braunschweig/Niedersachsen.
   In letzter Zeit haben mich auch Freunde gefragt ob sie mitkommen könnten, aber wie soll man Leute zum Angeln begeistern wenn sie nur zugucken dürfen?#t


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*



chrise23 schrieb:


> wie soll man Leute zum Angeln begeistern wenn sie nur zugucken dürfen?#t


Richtig! In Hessen gibts die "Helferregelung" wonach dir eine Person bei der Ausübung des Fischfangs uneingeschränkt helfen darf. 
Musst dich halt mal bei der richtigen Stelle in Niedersachsen verbindlich informieren, ob es sowas auch bei Euch gibt. :g



> Zu Art. 1 Nr. 5 (§ 25)
> Die bisherige *Helferregelung* ließ zu, dass sich der Fischereiberechtigte von
> beliebig vielen Personen "unterstützen" lassen konnte. Der darin  liegenden
> Möglichkeit des Missbrauchs wird nunmehr dadurch begegnet, dass nur ein
> ...


----------



## chrise23 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

Ich werd mal bei meinen Verein anrufen und sie auf die Helferregelung ansprechen.
  Wäre natürlich toll wenn es hier sowas gebe, dann könnte ich meine Freundin öfters mitnehmen und Sie würde sich nicht so sehr langweilen.
  Danke für Antworten…das ging echt fix#6
  Liebe Grüße und eine gute Nacht
  Christof


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

Christof, frag besser beim Landesverband an - Verein ist dabei so ne Sache.


----------



## nExX (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

Also als ich und meine Freundin immer allein angeln gingen wurds uns nie langweilig!|supergri *g*

Ich denke aber es dürfte kein problem sein, wenn sie die rute beim drill mal ein paar minuten nimmt.. 
Fals in diesem Moment dann dummerweiße ein aufseher kommt, seit ihr einfach ehrlich und sagt, dass sie sich dafür interessiert und es einfach mal ausprobiern wollte..


----------



## bennie (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*



nExX schrieb:


> Ich denke aber es dürfte kein problem sein, wenn sie die rute beim drill mal ein paar minuten nimmt..
> Fals in diesem Moment dann dummerweiße ein aufseher kommt, seit ihr einfach ehrlich und sagt, dass sie sich dafür interessiert und es einfach mal ausprobiern wollte..



sorry aber:

*tatüüütaataaaaa!!! :m*


----------



## Lachsy (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*



nExX schrieb:


> Ich denke aber es dürfte kein problem sein, wenn sie die rute beim drill mal ein paar minuten nimmt..



TATÜÜÜTATAAAAAAA


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

Ich finde es ja in Ordnung, wenn jemand auf Sitte und Anstand achtet, auch wenn das AB ja lt. Thomas nicht dazu da ist, aber muß der offizielle Begriff Rute jetzt schon im Glossar hinterlegt werden, damit man beim Posting nicht gleich danach Tatüüütataaaa lesen muß. Ferklig waren hier nicht die Postings sondern nur die Gedanken von 2- 3 Leuten und dafür gebührt nur euch das: TATÜÜÜTATAAAAAAA

Mal nachdenken, ob das vlt. gerade jüngere Leute nicht abschreckt, wenn sie wegen belanglosen Postings als Ferkel hingehängt werden! Ich und viele andere können das ab, wir meinen auch manches versaut, aber wenn das hier keine reine Provo war, dann war es belanglos.


----------



## arno (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

Moin!
Ist so ne Sache mit dem Angeln kennen lernen in diesen unseren schönen verparagraphierten Land!
Offiziell darf Deine Freundin keine Rute am Wasser in die Hand nehmen.
Da fragt man sich schon, wie man denn junge Leute fürs Angeln begeistern soll!
Ich finde schon, das man da irgend eine Regelung finden sollte!
Das haben wir dann unseren Paragraphenreitern zuzuschreiben!

Also HALLO Ihr Gesetzesmacher, wacht mal auf und tut was!
Man kann doch so was wie den rosernen Jugendfischereischein auch für Erwachsene von Staatlicher Seite anbieten!
Gilt dann ein Jahr und danach bekommt man keinen zweiten, oder man macht den Angelschein.
Ich sehe da überhaupt kein Problem.
Eben die gleichen rechte und Pflichten mit dem Schein wie bei den Kids!
Aber in unserem Land ist das nicht möglich, da muß erst wieder für Millionen ein Ausschuß gewählt werden, der die Sache dann prüft.
Danach gibts eine Prüfkommission und dann kommt es vor den Bundestag.
Gesamtkosten 10 Millionen Euro!
Viel Spaß beim Frusten!


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

Stimmt nich Arno, in Brandenburg inzwischen sehr gut angenommen, Friedfischangeln auch ohne Fischereischein. War heute morgen mal den Kopf durchpusten lassen. Ich hab 2 Väter mit ihren Söhnen getroffen, die am See saßen. Bei einem die Friedfischregel für Vater und Sohn und beim 2. war der Sohn stolz auf seinen Jugendfischereischein, während Vater gerade büffelt für seine Prüfung.

Bevor hier jemand was falsches denkt. In Brandenburg muß man trotzdem eine Fischereiabgabe zahlen und die Gewässerkarte kaufen!


----------



## arno (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

Leopard, das gilt aber eben nur für Brandenburg und die Friedfische!
Aber ich finde meine idee schon gut, aber wird eh nix damit!


----------



## Markus_NRW (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

Da muss ich mich doch auch mal zu Wort melden 

Bei mir im Verein , ist es an unserem Vereinsweiher nicht einmal gestattet eine Begleitperson mitzunehmen, die keinen Fischereischein hat .... das natürlich in meinen Augen der ober Hammer, zum Glück nur am See, an unserem Fluß klappt diese Regelung eh nit 

so viel zum Thema bescheuerte Vorschriften ...


----------



## Mendener (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

Also ich habe in letzter Zeit auch oft meine Freundin/Freunde mit am Wasser. Ich bin der Meinung, das es kein Problem ist. Wie sollen wir sonst unser Hobby zeigen. Dies sollte natürlich mit dem Verein in Ordnung gehen!!! Natürlich gebe ich keine Angel mit Wobbler raus an der ständig gearbeitet wird oder eine an der ich einen großen Fisch vermute. Aber in meiner Anwesenheit und Anleitung sollte da nix in die Hose gehen.
Denn wenn ich mir überlege wie viele "Angler" ohne Angelschein an unseren Flüssen und Seen angeln/wildern/Fische quälen oder wie man es auch nennen soll und die Strafen so gering sind (wenn es überhaupt eine Strafe gibt), sollte da doch nix dagegen sprechen ... #6

@ Markus

In welchem Verein bist du denn?


----------



## Markus_NRW (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

Siegburger


----------



## Breamhunter (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

Ich bin bei uns als Fischereiaufseher tätig. Wenn ein Sportfreund mal seine Frau/Kinder mitnimmt, und diese vielleicht auch mal die Rute halten, werde ich bestimmt nichts dagegen sagen. Bringt ja vielleicht auch das ein oder andere neue Vereinsmitglied:q. Anders siehts natürlich an "Öffentlichen" Gewässern aus, wo vielleicht auch mal die Wasserschutzpolizei rumkommt|uhoh:


----------



## Zanderfänger (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

@arno

In Hessen ist das wie bereits gesagt durch die "Helferregelung" erlaubt.

@Dirk

Es war wohl reine Provokation...


----------



## Flensburger Jung (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

Bei uns im Vereinsgewässer war es früher so, das man einen Gast mitnehmen durfte und der auch mit einer Angeln angeln durfte. Es mußte bloß ein Vereinsmitglied dabei sein und der mußte natürlich im Besitz des Fischereischeins sein. So bin ich zum Angeln gekommen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das jetzt auch noch so ist, da ich seit 12 Jahren nicht mehr in diesem Verein bin.


----------



## Anglerfreak (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln mit Freundin*

also ich denke mal dass schon iemand was dagegen hat. wäre doch schwachsinnig wenn man dich dafür bestrafen würde wenn du deiner freundin das angeln näherbringen willst.


----------

